# conto su lei o conto su di lei



## astoria

Buongiorno

spero possiate aiutarmi 

qual è la forma corretta : conto su lei o conto su di lei?
Sul dizionario Devoto OLI ho trovato che *contare* nel senso di fare assegnamento su qualcuno si usa contare con la preposizione
di.  
E`corretta la forma conto su lei?
Grazie !
ASTORIA


----------



## bearded

Salve, ecco la mia opinione:
È normale usare 'di' coi pronomi personali (conto su di te, su di voi ecc.).
Non si usa invece coi nomi comuni o propri (es.conto sull'aiuto di mio fratello, conto su Edoardo e sul suo denaro) e neppure con altri pronomi (es. conto su questo, su qualcuno..).
''Conto su lei'' non sembra sbagliato grammaticalmente, ma di sicuro non è ''idiomatico''.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao. 





astoria said:


> E`corretta la forma _conto su lei_?


 Sí.


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> Sí.


Potresti citare qualche esempio con ''contare su lei''?  Il ''Google ngram viewer'', il grafico statistico che esamina su molti libri la frequenza delle espressioni linguistiche, non sembra averne trovati.
Google Ngram Viewer


----------



## Paulfromitaly

bearded said:


> Potresti citare qualche esempio con ''contare su lei''?  Il ''Google ngram viewer'', il grafico statistico che esamina su molti libri la frequenza delle espressioni linguistiche, non sembra averne trovati.
> Google Ngram Viewer


Concordo. Io non l'ho mai sentito dire ad un madrelingua.


----------



## dragonseven

bearded said:


> Potresti citare qualche esempio con ''contare su lei''?


 Perché dovrei? Tutti i dizionarî danno «contare su qualcuno/qualcosa». Dovrebbe bastare ciò per affermare che la risposta alla domanda posta è affermativa.
Con il «di» dopo «su» non si fa altro che inserire un genitivo partitivo. Credo che tutti i partecipanti alla discussione capiscono la differenza insita nelle due frasi.


Paulfromitaly said:


> Concordo. Io non l'ho mai sentito dire ad un madrelingua.


 Può anche essere che tu non l'abbia mai sentito dire, tuttavia la domanda precisa e inequivocabile recita:


astoria said:


> E`corretta la forma: «Conto su lei»?


 Anche se tu ed altri con te non l'hanno mai sentita e/o usata, la risposta resta comunque «Sí, in italiano quella forma è perfettamente corretta.».


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> Tutti i dizionarî danno «contare su qualcuno/qualcosa».


La differenza è appunto qui.  Se i pronomi indefiniti e quelli personali in quest'espressione si equivalessero, niente impedirebbe di dire ''contare su di qualcuno/contare su di qualcosa''. Invece il 'di' si usa solo con quelli personali, come ho accennato al #2.  ''Conto su lei..'' non si usa assolutamente.  Secondo me, in italiano un'espressione è corretta non solo quando è teoricamente giusta per la grammatica, ma anche quando la usano gli italiani. L'indicazione che si tratta di una forma disusata credo che sia importante. E poi, abbi pazienza, se hanno importanza le indicazioni dei dizionari, perché non consideri il fatto che nessun dizionario cita ''contare su lui/lei''?

(Quanto alla natura di quel 'di', scusa ma mi permetto ancora di dissentire: non credo si tratti di un genitivo - tanto meno partitivo, ma piuttosto di una di quelle locuzioni - ''su di'' -  con avverbio più preposizione, comuni in italiano (come ''intorno a..'' - quell' a non è un dativo - dietro a lui, dietro di lui, su di noi... L'aggiunta di a,di... serve solo a trasformare gli avverbi in preposizioni. In altre lingue, parole come '' davanti,dietro,intorno..'' si possono usare come preposizioni anche da sole).


----------



## Pietruzzo

Direi che la forma rafforzata "su di" è l'unica usata con i pronomi personali in fine di frase mentre non avrei problemi particolari a dire, per esempio,"Contiamo su lei come persona oltre che come medico". Forse può essere utile ricordare che il "di" non si usa con i pronomi personali seguiti da "stesso/stessi". Es. "Devi contare su te stesso".


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> Contiamo su lei come persona


Hm, io anche qui preferirei ''su di lei'' (comunque è opinabile, forse 'regionale'..). 
Su te stesso: ottima osservazione.


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Hm, io anche qui preferirei ''su di lei'' (comunque è opinabile, forse 'regionale'..).
> .


Forse. A me suonerebbe abbsstanza naturale dire anche" "La scuola conta su noi genitori per evtare l'abuso degli smartphone"


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> Forse. A me suonerebbe abbsstanza naturale dire anche" "La scuola conta su noi genitori per evtare l'abuso degli smartphone"


Sì, se c'è un'apposizione come 'genitori' il rafforzamento con 'di' scompare.  Stranamente ''la scuola conta su noi/voi genitori'' funziona, mentre ''...conta su loro genitori'' non funziona (forse perché si confonderebbe con ''sui loro genitori'')... Credo si debba dire ''...conta su di loro, i genitori, per...''.


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao Bearded!


bearded said:


> Secondo me, in italiano un'espressione è corretta non solo quando è teoricamente giusta per la grammatica, ma anche quando la usano gli italiani.


 Non posso fare altro che dissentire e prendere le distanze da questa tua affermazione.


bearded said:


> E poi, abbi pazienza, se hanno importanza le indicazioni dei dizionari, perché non consideri il fatto che nessun dizionario cita ''contare su lui/lei''?


 Forse intendevi dire «"nessuno" in rete»... Perché non è necessario; è implicito nella definizione. Dal _Vocabolario Treccani_, forse l'unico rimasto a dare una definizione anche normativa e non solo dell'uso (sottolineatura mia):
"*su* prep. e avv. [...] *1. *prep. [...] la forma composta _su di_, la sola possibile anche davanti a vocale diversa da _u_, e che anzi è ammessa, nell’uso più corretto, solo davanti a pronomi personali, nessuno dei quali comincia per _u_ (v. oltre, al n. 3). [...]
*3.* Come _sopra_, può essere seguito dalla prep. _di_, ma esclusivam. davanti a pronomi personali (_su di me_, _su di lui_, _su di voi_, ecc.: _prendo tutta la responsabilità su di me_), oppure, meno correttamente, davanti a parola che comincia con la vocale _u_ (_su di una terrazza_).".
Non è scritto «è obbligatoria», «si deve aggiungere» o «dev'essere seguito».


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> Non posso fare altro che dissentire e prendere le distanze da questa tua affermazione.


Me l'aspettavo!



dragonseven said:


> è ammessa, nell’uso più corretto,


Per fortuna allora che il Treccani dice ''nell'uso più corretto''. Forse (mia supposizione tendenziosa) per lui l'uso meno corretto è quello giusto solo grammaticalmente, ma in pratica non diffuso (tipo ''conto su lei'' oppure ''conto su di questo'').


----------



## dragonseven

bearded said:


> Per fortuna allora che il Treccani dice ''nell'uso più corretto''. Forse (mia supposizione tendenziosa) per lui l'uso meno corretto è quello giusto solo grammaticalmente, ma in pratica non diffuso (tipo ''conto su lei'' oppure ''conto su di questo'').


 Anch'io "Me l'aspettavo! ". 
Quell'inciso non si riferisce alla parte precedente, bensí a quella appena seguente. 
Tant'è che al punto 3 è scritto "meno correttamente..." appunto «quanto segue».
Ossia, nella tua "supposizione tendenziosa" è “meno corretto” "conto su *di *questo".


----------



## bearded

Ti lascio volentieri l'ultima parola.


----------



## jazyk

Scrive Serianni nella sua _Grammatica Italiana_ (p. 347):

Abbastanza comune la presenza del _di_ con i pronomi personali: su me / su di me, su loro / su di loro, ecc.

Google Ngram Viewer

Google Ngram Viewer


----------



## Paulfromitaly

jazyk said:


> Scrive Serianni nella sua _Grammatica Italiana_ (p. 347):
> 
> Abbastanza comune la presenza del _di_ con i pronomi personali: su me / su di me, su loro / su di loro, ecc.
> 
> Google Ngram Viewer
> 
> Google Ngram Viewer


Quei grafici mostrano inequivocabilmente che è da almeno 100 anni che non si dice "su me".


----------



## jazyk

Ho semplicemente accennato alla correttezza della costruzione. A me non piace. Io dico sempre su di me, su di te, ecc., ma il mio parere non conta, quello di Serianni sì.


----------



## astoria

Grazie mille a tutti per l'interessante discussione.
Non so cosa farei senza il vostro aiuto.
Per me va bene cosi 
ASTORIA


----------

